# My Story



## Vinay Sharma (Nov 26, 2004)

My StoryAbout 14 years ago I went thru a very stressful period for about 3 years, during which I started to get regular bouts of indigestion and hyper acidity I got relief by taking antacids.The stress full period continued and along with it beside acidity I developed obsessive behavior which made my life miserable found myself doing rituals like washing the hands repeatedly etc.My digestion continued to deteriorate and became so bad that stage came were I was not able to eat anything, I could barely manage to eat two slices of bread with cup of milk at a time, I lost considerable weight also constantly had severe constipation..I could not eat normal meals and if I tried I used to get Diarrhea.After suffering for three years I visited psychiatrist he diagnosed me with OCD (obsessive compulsive disorder) which had become chronic.He put me on Prozac, and surprisingly it gave me tremendous relief at once, I was almost normal with it, I am taking the same medication even now for nearly 9 years under the supervision of my doctor, but now since last year I have started to get same earlier symptoms of indigestion again even after continuing to take Prozac .I can't understand the possible cause for it, Doctor says that it because of being stressd up but I can't believe that I am stressed up.I would like to point out here that I never get any abdominal pain neither heart burns, however by taking antacid tablets like pantoprozole gives me relief, I take it as and when required that is when I have acidity.Even now I get constipation and when I overeat get Diarrhea. I am not able to eat in excess . When I have disturbed digestion, (which is quite frequent) I recover by fasting that is by remaining hungry, due to which I loose weight.Also want to add here that I have repeatedly undergone with endoscopies colonscopy many times but doctor found everything to be O K .Although my OCD has disappeared with the treatment of antidepressants but my indigestion problem is still continuing.DOES ANY ONE HAS SUCH SYMPTOMS OR CAN ADVISE ME BASED ON HIS OWN EXPERIENCES??I would like to contact people with similar symptoms


----------

